# Change PowerPivot slicer font size?



## joeshu26

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the font size of a PowerPivot slicer?

Thanks,
joeshu26


----------



## ChrisWebb

Yes, it is (at least in Excel 2013, I haven't checked in 2010). Create your slicer, then click on it so that the Slicer Tools/Options menu appears in the ribbon. Then go to the Slicer Styles section in Slicer Tools/Options, click on the down arrow and select New Slicer Style. When you create a new slicer style you can choose fonts, font sizes, colours and so on for it. Finally select the new style for your slicer and you'll see the style, with the new font size, applied to it.

Chris


----------



## joeshu26

Thanks Chris, I have 2010 and the only way to change it on 2010 is to create a duplicate of the slicer and then to modify it.


----------



## GDRIII

Joeshu26,

In 2010 you can change the font size of a slicer but, it is buried and a little clunky.

Select your Slicer to edit > Go to the Slicer Tools tab > If you grab the Slicer Styles "Fast Forward pointing down button" and select New Slicer Style at the bottom.

Now play around and edit to your hearts desire.  

Thanks for the reminder, someone owes me all of the money in their wallet over this.


----------



## YD76047

Thanks for this guys, I had the same trouble as joeshu26.

A little addition also for any future reader. Right Clicking one of the built in Slicer styles gives the option to duplicate it. Later you can modify the copy by also right clicking, that way one doesn't have to set up all the colors and formats from scratch on the new slicer style.


----------



## justmeok

YD76047 said:


> Thanks for this guys, I had the same trouble as joeshu26.
> 
> A little addition also for any future reader. Right Clicking one of the built in Slicer styles gives the option to duplicate it. Later you can modify the copy by also right clicking, that way one doesn't have to set up all the colors and formats from scratch on the new slicer style.



Thanks YD76047 I couldn't remember how I'd created a custom slicer style and luckily found your post quickly


----------

